# Shaper



## blackelim (Aug 16, 2014)

Just picked up an Atlas shaper and it need new belts. Can someone tell me what size belts are correct?  There are no numbers on the ones I have and the motor belt guard hits the motor pulley if I try to keep it on.  
Thanks


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the atlas, but I'm assuming they're V-belts. Take the ones you have to an auto parts store or some supplier that has a belt measuring device. Then get one that's an inch or two shorter.

Another way is to make a clear mark on the belt, then roll it carefully along a yardstick or tape measure until the mark comes up again.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 16, 2014)

just a fyi, fractional horsepower belts are not always compatible with automotive belts (seldom are they compatible).

automotive belts may be too narrow or too wide for use where fractional horsepower belts are used.
 you will either have A (4L) or B (5L) belting most likely,
 here's a link to digest

http://www.vbelts4less.com/V-Belt-Specs_ep_45.html

another way you can approximate belt size is to collapse the motor adjustment tensioner,
 take a piece of string and wrap it around both pullies and mark the length.
add an inch for good luck and you'll be about right.
 so if your string is 32" add an inch . and 33" would be the size to get  
[ A33 or 4L330 or B33, or 5L330 for example]


----------



## JOEZ (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a Atlas 7B. The countershaft to pinion belt on mine is (Gates truflex 2310 static safe G2K).
         The motor belt on mine is (Gates truflex 2290 static safe H4K).The outside of the countershaft belt measures 31 inches and the outside of the  motor belt measures 29 inches. 

The original part no for counter shaft belt is S7-126 and for the motor belt is L3-126.
This info is from Atlas repair parts list catalog published June 1959


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 17, 2014)

Taking Joez data I can give some belt sizes to you:

Gates Truflex 2310 is a Fractional Horsepower Belt(FHP), known commonly as a 4L310
Gates Truflex 2290 is also a  FHP Belt and is commonly known as a 4L290.

You can give 4L310 and 4L290 to any industrial supply company, or Ebay for that matter, and get your belts.

i hope the info helps out.
mike)


----------



## blackelim (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks guys, will get belts tomorrow.
I wonder if someone replaced the motor pulley, do you guys know what the correct diameter is for the pulley?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Aug 18, 2014)

i got wood shaper and jointer for 20 bucks a couple weeks ago..lol


----------



## JOEZ (Aug 18, 2014)

I have the original motor on mine and what (appears) to be the original pulley.
It measures O.d. 2.010 inches/0.500 shaft size hole with no key slot just a flat on the shaft.
It's a 2 inch pulley for a 1/2 inch wide belt. 
Here is some extra info.
Total width at top of pulley is 0.635/Inside width @ the top of the pulley is 0.590/ inside Width at the bottom of where the vee-belt runs  ( the belt shiny spot is 0.300)
Diameter at bottom of belt is 1.410 inches /Diameter on the (Very Bottom) of the pulley  is only 0.980.


----------



## blackelim (Aug 25, 2014)

Got the new belts and got it running.  She is kind of dirty but seems to run smooth.
Thanks for your help finding the correct belts.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 26, 2014)

General comment on V-belts and V-belt nomenclature.  Fractional horsepower belts (those with an Industry part number beginning with the numerals 2, 3, 4 or 5 and with the second character being the letter "L") should not (often cannot) be interchanged with those with part numbers beginning with the letters "A" through "E".  The latter are heavier belts intended for use where the load requires two or more belts in parallel.  They are called "Multiple V-belts".  The only Atlas application that used  multiple V-belts were the cabinet model 12" which used two A42's on the spindle.  With FHP belts, the first digit is the nominal outside belt width in eights of an inch (except for "5" which is 21/32"). The digits following the letter L on the FHP belts are the nominal belt length at the OD in tenths of an inch.  So a belt with a part number ending in "330" would be approximately 33" in outer circumference.  Multiple V-belts have their lengths specified at the pitch diameter (roughly the midpoint between the ID and the OD) and the part numbers are only rough indicators of the pitch length.  For example, the nominal pitch length of an A42 is 43.3".

Robert D.


----------



## JOEZ (Aug 26, 2014)

My 7B shaper has a crack in the S7-23D cover.

Here is a Parts diagram in the link below.

http://thevirtualbarandgrill.com/machinery/atlas7b/manual/Atlas7bShaperDrawing11.jpg

The crack is right beside the oiler (W30-16)
I'm in the process of making another cover.

Is your Ratchet case in good shape?


----------



## blackelim (Aug 28, 2014)

The ratchet case seems to be in good shape.  I think it could use a new bushing though.


----------



## JOEZ (Aug 28, 2014)

blackelim said:


> The ratchet case seems to be in good shape.  I think it could use a new bushing though.


 I got my Oilite bushing from some one on flea-bay.  It was about $8.00 total.


----------

